

An Abridged Introduction to Go - dlicht
http://bitbarf.in/blog/2013/11/05/an-abridged-introduction-to-go/

======
edavis
A question for the "scripting language" (Python, Ruby, Javascript, etc.)
developers who have used Go: How do you like it?

I work primarily in Python but have been wanting to expand my toolkit. I saw a
lot of Python programmers get excited about Go so I decided to give it a shot.
I spent a few weekends reading through the docs and tutorials and even managed
to get some toy programs written.

There's a lot to like about Go: I adore goroutines, "go get" is very slick,
and the language as a whole is really well thought out. Really, I do like Go.

That said, it always felt like I was fighting against Go's type system rather
than having the type system work to my advantage. It's almost as if going from
a dynamically to a statically typed language resulted in a bigger "culture
shock" than I anticipated.

I'm curious if other developers coming from dynamically typed languages
experienced the same thing. Especially if Go was your first taste of a
statically typed language.

~~~
wtbob
My work projects have primarily been in Python, although I've written in C,
Perl, Lisp, Scheme, Fortran, HyperTalk, shell, SmallTalk and more. I've been
spending a little time over the past few years writing in Go, and I really
like it. I've found the type system to mostly be a help rather than a
hindrance.

Lisp is still my favourite though …

